# Juicer or Smoothie maker?



## Maud Flanders (14 Dec 2004)

I dont know which to get. is there a two-in-one juicer/smoothie maker out there? maybe you'd get tired of apple & orange juice after a whille and smoothie's might be the tastier option? are smoothies fattening though?


----------



## Birdsall (14 Dec 2004)

"smoothie maker" = blender. about e20 almost anywhere

if you just want to juice soft fruit or carrots then a centrifuge juicer is ok. don;t get a bottom of the range model or you'll be replacing it every year.

if you want to juice leaves then you need a geared juice extractor: much more expensive but will last you a lifetime and give you a longer one at that.


----------



## Birdsall (14 Dec 2004)

indestructible and worth any price:
www.greenlife.com/


----------



## Maud Flanders (14 Dec 2004)

'juice leaves'?
forgive my ignorance but what leaves can be juiced?


----------



## ClubMan (14 Dec 2004)

*forgive my ignorance but what leaves can be juiced?*

Spinach or cabbage for example (not necessarily as the main ingredient though).


----------



## Maud Flanders (14 Dec 2004)

A nice glass of cabbage juice! yum!
i know you said not necessarily as the main ingredient but im a bit put off now!


----------



## Birdsall (14 Dec 2004)

Any leaves. Or grasses. Wheatgrass will have you fighting like a tiger.

Although green leaf juice all tastes a bit like grass mowings.


----------



## ClubMan (14 Dec 2004)

* A nice glass of cabbage juice! yum!*

My father always had a glass of cabbage water whenever we had boiled cabbage at home. Possibly the pre _Celtic Tiger_ version of vegetable juices? You'd be surprised what sort of odd ingredients can be added (sometimes in small doses) to add flavour to juiced drinks. Herbs are another leaf that can be added too.


----------



## TirOileain (14 Dec 2004)

Don't know if there's a 2 in 1 machine out there.. Like Birdsall says a smoothie maker is just a blender, although I'm not sure how the cheaper models cope with ice...

Smoothies fattening? Depends on what you put into them.. If it's just fruit I wouldn't worry..

I bought a Matsone juicer at a good price from [broken link removed] in the UK, it'll juice pretty much anything that can be juiced...


----------



## MissRibena (14 Dec 2004)

Don't know what it's like but Rosemary Conley does a 2 in 1 .

If you decide on smoothies and reckon you'd be in the market for a food processor type things, I'd highly recommend the multi-purpose .  I got this and it's been great for smoothies, has the metal handblender yoke for soups and sauces, has the ice thing for ice cubes/ frozen berries. Has a big chopper thing and a small chopper thing and a whisk.  I've been chopping onions, making pastry, whipping cream like a mad woman.  Dead handy if you have no kitchen gadgets.  But buy it of Amazon cos it's cheaper there.

Rebecca


----------



## Cahir (15 Dec 2004)

I have both and I would go for the smoothie maker.  Both are kenwood.  The problem with the juicer is that it takes more time cleaning up than drinking the juice.  The pulp gets everywhere in the machine - not just in the little pulp collector.  Maybe it's bad because I went for a cheapie one - think it was only about €30ish.

The smoothie maker is great for cocktails and looks nicer in my kitchen!


----------



## penang (16 Dec 2004)

*Juicer*

I agree with Cahir

Bought a very expensive juicer earlier this year after much pressure from the smaller penangs.  

Now because of the cleaning I'm the only person who uses it.  Makes great juice though and takes whole apples....and whole oranges if you are up for it.

cant remember the name though.....

P


----------



## Birdsall (17 Dec 2004)

*Re: Juicer*



> The smoothie maker is great for cocktails and looks nicer in my kitchen!



You can always spot the health nut!


----------



## ninsaga (30 May 2008)

Any idea what the pulp could be used for? - I'm sure there's just as much goodness there - rather than putting straight into the compost heap


----------



## rmelly (31 May 2008)

make icepops out of it - add sticks and freeze? or a pulp tart or pulp crumble? pulp pudding? etc


----------



## Gerbera (3 Jun 2008)

Smoothies are healthy if you use fruit and natural yoghurt, I don't think they're fattening at all.  My advice is, do not buy anything from Anthony Worrall Thompson.  I have an AWT blender made for Breville, bought in the UK for about £40.  It's supposed to crush ice - it doesn't, it's supposed to chop, only does soft fruits, and there's an option for making mayonnaise, it didn't make pesto for me when I tried.  The thing with this blender, is that if you fill it to the top with stuff, only then will it work but it doesn't do small amounts and who's going to be making a litre of pesto or mayo!!  However, it does blend well for soups/smoothies/juices.  So, for me to chop things, I'll do it manually or buy one of those small choppers.  I've had a juicer in the past and it supplied more pulp than juice, was only about £30 few years ago. It's probably best to invest in a more expensive juicer or smoothie maker.


----------



## Colblimp (9 Jun 2008)

I have a Jack Le Lanne juicer.  It's the mutts nuts but it's a pig to clean.  The pulp gets everywhere and it just takes so long to clean it, so much so that it's sitting dormant in the corner of the kitchen in its box now...


----------

